# RRP Basics



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Came across this, lots of info.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

under answers to 5 key lead questions>>>>

a lawyer says siding doesnt fall under these regs


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like your vinyl siding business should take off just fine.


----------



## nypete0520 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm giving a bid to remove paint from a brick building using the peel away system. Is $10 a square to high, if it includes the materials and disposal?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

nypete0520 said:


> I'm giving a bid to remove paint from a brick building using the peel away system. Is $10 a square to high, if it includes the materials and disposal?


That would depend on how long you think it will take you per sq. ft. and how much materials cost per sq. ft. and how much you are hoping to make per hour.


----------



## nypete0520 (Mar 19, 2010)

All the numbers worked out on that end, but the GC I was doing the bid for about had a heart attack when I gave him the price. I guess thats just part of the biz though. Thanks for your reply.


----------

